# told it was a boy, now its a girl!



## ProudMummyx

Firstly would like to say hi, new to this. I am pregnant with my second child, before i start babling on, i would like to say i do not mind if the baby is a boy or a girl, as long as it is healthy thats all that matters. But its been at the back of my mind for a little while. 

had my 20 week scan with the nhs 2 weeks ago and after find out we have a healthy baby:happydance: we asked if she could tell us the sex of the baby, without looking ( im assuming she had a peek whilst doing the scan) she said i think its a boy and then carried on to say i think i can see something between babys legs. she did not point anything out. i had a 2 year old son and was most definatley certain he was a boy at the 20 week scan.

a week later on my birthday i had a private sexing scan! alot of money but it was a birthday pressie and had a lovely dvd off the scan and a peek at the baby in 3D. At this scan we had a brillant potty shot, baby had legs open at all times and we were shown the three white lines. The tech said she was 99% sure it was a girl and if it was her own would go out and buy little dresses. I havent bought much pink items as i didnt blue, but im just not sure what to think. how could boys bits be mistaken? anyone had a similar experience? anyone shown three white lines and then it turn out to be a girl? would love to hear what you think? boy or girl?

update on page 5 x


----------



## Aaisrie

When I had my daughter I researched ultrasound sexing because our hospital has a we don't tell sex policy and "the burger" as the 3 lines are called, was so easy to spot on her and I saw it multiple times before she was born!


----------



## scuffer

Wow! We've been thinking the same as our sonographer did the same, our private scan is booked for 3rd March. They sound pretty certain so I'd go with it being a girl. Congratulations! x


----------



## ProudMummyx

Thanks guys! im thinking its more likely to be a girl than a boy simply because of the three white lines, if they wernt there i would think defo boy! but they are, Id love to have a girl and i guess its only normal to crave the opposite sex when you have the other. But either way i really dont mind.

Scuffer - God luck with your scan in march :D hope all goes well for you :)


----------



## scuffer

ProudMummyx said:


> Thanks guys! im thinking its more likely to be a girl than a boy simply because of the three white lines, if they wernt there i would think defo boy! but they are, Id love to have a girl and i guess its only normal to crave the opposite sex when you have the other. But either way i really dont mind.
> 
> Scuffer - God luck with your scan in march :D hope all goes well for you :)

We're so used to the idea of a boy now it would be odd to be told it's not! I have 2 boys so in a way a girl would be lovely but I'd also be slightly worried about what to do, even though a baby is basically a baby!


----------



## ProudMummyx

You will be fine either way :) it is cheaper in the long run, when you already got all the boys clothes, so much less to buy! im going to have to get out shopping and buy a whole new wardrobe. not going to go too mad though! cause you never know.


----------



## scuffer

Enjoy your girly shopping, I spotted some super cute frilly pants in John Lewis yesterday!


----------



## stephanie91x

i was told i was having a boy at 16 weeks had my 20 week scan today and so glad to be told its still a boy :) .. unlucky for you .. least now u can have a suprise but know its more likely to be a girl :) x


----------



## mandapanda93

16 weeks scan the sonographer was 90% boy then 70% girl?
So we had another one and she is for sureee a girl
I'm 26w3d and baby girl has given us some great Girly potty shots.
If there was three white lines, congrats on the princess


----------



## izzys_girl

a friend of mine was told the entire time she was having a boy. gave birth to a girl... lol


----------



## JNA

Ultra sound tech was 99% sure my brother was a girl until moms 38 week scan it was very clear he was a boy


----------



## tashak88

my friend was told it was a boy at 18 wks......at 28 weeks it was confirmed it was a girl...

the u/s tech said it may have been the umbilical cord stump(where it enters the belly) which made her belive it was a boy....

congrats either way hun!!


----------



## SugarBeth

I've heard that sometimes boys get mistaken from the umbellical cord getting in the way and looking like a penis in the potty shot.


----------



## Sherri81

When I was pregnant with Greg, I was told I was having a girl. Five days later I gave birth to a boy, no question about that, lol.

With Devon, I saw the 3 white lines at 15 weeks, but it wasn't confirmed until 17 weeks. She was definately all girl.

With this one, I saw what appeard to be a penis on the 13 weeks scan. No one has been able to see anything since because it's legs have been closed. My tech said it is very common for earlier scans to show girl, as the swelling between the legs can be mistaken for a penis and scrotum, when it is in fact just swollen labia. The tech said later scans are more accurate as the swelling of the labia will start to decrease, therefore, giving you an accurate reading.


----------



## ProudMummyx

Thanks everyone for the replies, i have another scan at around 34 weeks, so i shall ask again then. I can stop thinking about booking another private gender scan, but think it may be a waste of money?


----------



## lilly77

this is my little girls 'potty shot' if you want to compare!! no mistaking girl!

I would be inclined to believe the private sexing scan as they specifically look for the sex whereas the 20 wk one checks the health of the baby. good luck!
 



Attached Files:







IMG02146-20110123-1346.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 71


----------



## jessshakespea

scuffer said:


> Wow! We've been thinking the same as our sonographer did the same, our private scan is booked for 3rd March. They sound pretty certain so I'd go with it being a girl. Congratulations! x

Hey, have a good scan! Just wondering, are there many places that do private scans in the NW and roughly how much are they? I realise you might be NE tho lol


----------



## jessshakespea

Blimey, and here was me thinking it was def a girl. Lol. We were still holding off on buying the dresses though just in case. I didn't think they got it wrong....


----------



## scuffer

jessshakespea said:


> scuffer said:
> 
> 
> Wow! We've been thinking the same as our sonographer did the same, our private scan is booked for 3rd March. They sound pretty certain so I'd go with it being a girl. Congratulations! x
> 
> Hey, have a good scan! Just wondering, are there many places that do private scans in the NW and roughly how much are they? I realise you might be NE tho lolClick to expand...

Hello, We're going to Babyview in Barnsley for the scan. I don't know about further north though. They have good price deals so it might be worth travelling down a bit. Here's their price list.


----------



## jessshakespea

scuffer said:


> jessshakespea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scuffer said:
> 
> 
> Wow! We've been thinking the same as our sonographer did the same, our private scan is booked for 3rd March. They sound pretty certain so I'd go with it being a girl. Congratulations! x
> 
> Hey, have a good scan! Just wondering, are there many places that do private scans in the NW and roughly how much are they? I realise you might be NE tho lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hello, We're going to Babyview in Barnsley for the scan. I don't know about further north though. They have good price deals so it might be worth travelling down a bit. Here's their price list.Click to expand...

Thankyou! We may be passing-ish so maybe thats not a bad place to go. Cheers :)


----------



## MummytoSummer

I'd go with it being a girl, the 3 lines are the massive giveaway, plus whilst i was pregnant i was told its quite often more likely to be told you're having a boy only for it to turn out to be a girl rather than the other way around as the girly bits are often very swollen looking and can easily be mistaken for boy bits!

Congratulations either way!

x


----------



## ProudMummyx

lilly77 said:


> this is my little girls 'potty shot' if you want to compare!! no mistaking girl!
> 
> I would be inclined to believe the private sexing scan as they specifically look for the sex whereas the 20 wk one checks the health of the baby. good luck!

Thank you, i have been looking all over the net for pics to compare with. 

My potty shot is here if anyone fancies taking a look for me.
 



Attached Files:







SDC12692.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 75


----------



## Lois

Sounds like the second sonographer was a lot more certain! I saw three white lines with my daughter. This one is a boy but the sonographer double checked a couple of times because the umbilical chord was also between his legs...perhaps that's what your first scan was showing?

Lx


----------



## Ladybugbaba

hey hun i was told i was having a girl i painted nursery pink brought dresses the lot i was high off gas and air, that even with baby in my arms i was saying isnt she beautiful it wasnt till my husband opened the blanket and shouted down my ear its a boy!! that i realised they had got the sex wrong lol ive been told im having a boy this time but ive still booked in for a 4D scan to check for myself lol x


----------



## ProudMummyx

Ladybugbaba said:


> hey hun i was told i was having a girl i painted nursery pink brought dresses the lot i was high off gas and air, that even with baby in my arms i was saying isnt she beautiful it wasnt till my husband opened the blanket and shouted down my ear its a boy!! that i realised they had got the sex wrong lol ive been told im having a boy this time but ive still booked in for a 4D scan to check for myself lol x

Bet that was a shock & a lot of work to sort the nursery out after sorting it out for a baby girl! Did you see the three white lines when they told you it was a girl? 

Im so tempted to book another gender scan too double check!


----------



## ProudMummyx

Lois said:


> Sounds like the second sonographer was a lot more certain! I saw three white lines with my daughter. This one is a boy but the sonographer double checked a couple of times because the umbilical chord was also between his legs...perhaps that's what your first scan was showing?
> 
> Lx


& the thing is i didnt see anything on the first scan! the sonographer didnt show me anything to connect it to being a boy! i wish she had, would have had something to compare it with then.


----------



## spring_baby

when i was pregnant with my second child I was told she was a boy when in fact when she was born we found out she was a girl:) app the labia sometimes gets mistaken for the scrotum as it can swell up, it was a shock but i loved her from the moment she was born a big 9ln 9oz healthy lil girl and now a 16yr old xx


----------



## kriss1986

I had a babybond gender scan at 17 weeks and was told was having a girl and printed the pickture of the distinctive 3 white lines, so went out and bought all pink, to be told later at a NHS scan that she would be amazed if it was a girl as she could see boy bits!! now me head is pickled and i dont know what im having! should i go back to babybond and demand a rescan?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Kriss, you should call babybond back. Someone else on the forum had this exact problem and got a re-scan. But I'm sure she was told that if it was the gender they said it was (ie girl) they'd have to pay for the 2nd scan. Good Luck! xxx


----------



## twinkle22

Your scan pic looks defiantly girl to me if u post it on ingender forum there's some techs on there maybe able to give u a definate answer but looks girl to me


----------



## kriss1986

here is my potty shot lket me know what you think guys!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 53


----------



## ProudMommy26

I've also been told I'm having a boy at my 16 week scan and another time at a gender scan. But I'm slightly worried as if you look at the potty shot, there's a line down the middle. It always confuses me lol. A few people have said it looks like a boy though, it's just that line that I don't get. 
Here's the pic:
 



Attached Files:







pottyshot.jpg
File size: 191.1 KB
Views: 56


----------



## kellyann4

Aaisrie said:


> When I had my daughter I researched ultrasound sexing because our hospital has a we don't tell sex policy and "the burger" as the 3 lines are called, was so easy to spot on her and I saw it multiple times before she was born!

ware are you - i didnt know that was possible not tell you rule :growlmad:


----------



## mummyscurr

kriss1986 said:


> I had a babybond gender scan at 17 weeks and was told was having a girl and printed the pickture of the distinctive 3 white lines, so went out and bought all pink, to be told later at a NHS scan that she would be amazed if it was a girl as she could see boy bits!! now me head is pickled and i dont know what im having! should i go back to babybond and demand a rescan?


For the other girl on here,babybond had got it incorrect,but they did say if they had been correct first time She would have to pay for the 2nd one,
im concerned as i have one booked for thursday with baby bond but they seem to keep getting it wrong x


----------



## Claudia83

I would guess the 3D scan is a lot more accurate; probably better picture too?

I just had my 16wk appt. and MW thinks it's a boy, but baby had umbilical chord between the legs, but she showed me what she thought was a penis and it looked like it to me! But she said since the umbilical chord was in the way, she didn't want to set it in stone LOL Anyway, we'll find out in 2 weeks what we're having for sure! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Claudia83 said:


> I would guess the 3D scan is a lot more accurate; probably better picture too?
> 
> I just had my 16wk appt. and MW thinks it's a boy, but baby had umbilical chord between the legs, but she showed me what she thought was a penis and it looked like it to me! But she said since the umbilical chord was in the way, she didn't want to set it in stone LOL Anyway, we'll find out in 2 weeks what we're having for sure! :)

Yeah, in my picture you can clearly see the chord. But luckily the baby moved and we was able to have a good look at what was on show lol. Hope your scan goes well in 2 weeks. I have mine a week on Friday. :)


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

kriss1986 said:


> I had a babybond gender scan at 17 weeks and was told was having a girl and printed the pickture of the distinctive 3 white lines, so went out and bought all pink, to be told later at a NHS scan that she would be amazed if it was a girl as she could see boy bits!! now me head is pickled and i dont know what im having! should i go back to babybond and demand a rescan?

Hi hun this was me i was told at 17 wks a girl then at my anomily scan at 20 weeks was told a boy, i rang Babybond that day and they said they would rescan for free if it turned out to be a boy, otherwise if they turned out to be correct they would have to charge me again Good luck and they were lovely when i went back xx


----------



## kriss1986

I rang babybond today and they have said the same as you guys if its a boy i wil get my original money back but if it is actually a girl i will have to pay again got an appt for saturday morning im not bothered either way just so i have peace of mind!! but i did have my heart set on a girl as i already have a boy.


----------



## kriss1986

for what the ultrasound person said was babies bits seemed huge to be a baby of that size's pieces!! will let you all know what it actually is!!


----------



## kriss1986

For the other girl on here,babybond had got it incorrect,but they did say if they had been correct first time She would have to pay for the 2nd one,
im concerned as i have one booked for thursday with baby bond but they seem to keep getting it wrong x[/QUOTE]

I think its more accurate the further on you are the other scanning service in my area doesnt offer a gender scan untill you are at least 24 weeks, good luck!! xx


----------



## kriss1986

For the other girl on here,babybond had got it incorrect,but they did say if they had been correct first time She would have to pay for the 2nd one,
im concerned as i have one booked for thursday with baby bond but they seem to keep getting it wrong x[/QUOTE]

I think its more accurate the further on you are the other scanning service in my area doesnt offer a gender scan untill you are at least 24 weeks, good luck!! xx


----------



## ProudMummyx

posted this back in feb, just have to update that i had a 4d scan and she is definatley a little girl, nhs scan was wrong :D x


----------



## milf2be

congrats on your little girl :) sometimes the cord can get in the way so maybe thats wat happened at the NHS one? x


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats!


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats. This just happened to a friend this past week. She was told boy, then just 5 days later went to see a perinatologist and they said its a girl.. That the cord was why they thought it was a boy


----------



## Violet3

Awhhh congrats on your little girl ! :pink: :happydance: I had an NHS anomoly scan last Monday and I definitely have a little man in there :haha: No mistaking his little man parts ! XD


----------



## RebeccaG

Our NHS scan said she thinks we are having a boy but to keep receipts of things we buy! Have been given sooo many cute boy outfits now that I am starting to worry she might have got it wrong. Might try and convince OH that we should save up for a 4d scan! Anyone know of somewhere Hertfordshire or London way that isn't too expensive?


----------



## samzi

Dont know if anyone has said this, but sometimes the placenta can be between the legs and so it looks like a boy when infact it could be a girl. This happened to somebody my mum knows x

edit - just read your post. :yipee:


----------



## Miraclebaby01

Congratualtions xx


----------

